# Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten



## snofla (3. November 2004)

Ab dem 1 januar müssen fische die dem niederländischen Twente kanal entnommen werden sofort wieder zurückgesetz werden



Zitat aus der neuen Angelwoche


"Inhaber deutscher personalausweise haben beinahe auf kommerzieller Basis ihren angelsport ausgeübt"


die meisten angler sollen angeblich aus dem ruhrgebiet kommen



ich hier von der grenze sage dankeschön


----------



## Siff-Cop (3. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Na toll!|evil: 

Und wieder haben wir Deutschen einen neuen Ruf in Holland.

Hier dürfen sie nicht Angeln und dort halten sie sich auch nicht an die Gesetze.



Waren es wieder die Kochtopfangler, die alles mitnehmen ohne auf Schonmaße zu achten?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (3. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Müssen in den Niederlanden nicht generell alle Fische wieder zurück gesetzt werden? 

 Kenne mich da ja nicht aus, dachte aber bisher das dies so geregelt ist. Es sei denn der Fisch hat absolut keine Überlebenschangse (z.B. wenn er zu tief geschluckt hat).


----------



## Siff-Cop (3. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Nein nicht generell!

Es gibt fast für jedes Gewässer andere bestimmungen.

Aber wenn das so in der Angelwoche stand!!!
Ob das nun der Grund ist?????? bleibt die frage

Würde mal gerne ne meinung von ner Niederländischen Angel Zeitung sehen.


----------



## bernd noack (3. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

|offtopic na vielleicht koennen wir auf der landmasse des heutigen hollands und des Twente Kanal bald meeresangeln siehe : http://www.stern.de/wissenschaft/natur/index.html?id=531747&nv=cp_L1_rt und http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/erde/0,1518,326164,00.html |jump: oder doch lieber #q


----------



## Marius (3. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Ich kann die Entscheidung nur Begrüßen. Meine Kinder wollen ihre Fische nämlich auch noch fangen.
Ich kenne den Artikel nicht, würde mir aber wünschen wenn es zusätzlich schärfere Kontrollen und empfindliche Strafen gäbe. #6


----------



## HD4ever (3. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*



			
				Marius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die Entscheidung nur Begrüßen. Meine Kinder wollen ihre Fische nämlich auch noch fangen.
> Ich kenne den Artikel nicht, würde mir aber wünschen wenn es zusätzlich schärfere Kontrollen und empfindliche Strafen gäbe. #6


sehe ich genauso !!!!!
scheint ja in der Tat genug "Fleischangler" zu geben die ein schlechtes Bild abgeben und alles mitnehmen was sie kriegen können !!! 
siehe auch einige andere threads hier im Forum (Meerforellen in DK) und auch ich habe es selbst in Norwegen oft erlebt das einfach alles abgeschlagen wird was an den Haken geht um die Gefriertruhen zu füllen damit der Vorrat bis zur nächsten Norwegenreise auch ja ausreicht. 
 #d   :r 
auf Dauer brauch es uns dann nicht zu wundern wenn dann z.B. Norwegen einen Ausfuhrbeschränkung für Filets einführt, Fische alle zurück gesetzt werden müssen usw ....


----------



## Mac Gill (3. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Ich denke, wie immer sollte die goldene Mitte der richtige Weg sein!

Weder gehöhren alle Fische abgeschlagen (sobald sie maß haben), noch gehören alle Fische zurückgesetzt -> dann sollte man eher das angeln verbietem und ein Naturschutzgebiet daraus machen.

Schade, wie es aussieht muß eine große Gemeinschaft wieder durch das Fehlverhalten einiger leiden...


----------



## arno (3. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Mac Gill hat recht, aber wird bestimmt wieder so ein Catch and Releas Thread werden!
Dabei wünsch ich Euch dann viel Spaß!


----------



## bernd noack (3. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

#6  es gibt schon aktivitaeten seitens ANGELN IST MEHR ALS FISCHE FANGEN : http://iga.kairies.de/agr/ und http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?mode=hybrid&t=7111 #4


----------



## arno (3. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Halo Bernd!
Das ist mir alles irgendwie zu einseitig!
Und zwar:
Ich bin in Kochtopfangler, ich gehe Angeln um mir frischen Fisch zu besorgen!
Ich nehme auch nicht jeden Fisch mit der Maßig ist, obwohl ich das nach dem Gesetz müsste!

ABER, es macht auf mich den indruck als ob hier das C&R gefördert werden soll!
Ich sehe keinen Grund angeln zu gehen , wenn ich im Vorraus weis das ich den Fisch zurück setze!
Dies ist in meinen Augen kein C&R sondern sinnlose Tiequälerei!

Wenn dies in den Artikel die Du verlinkt hast, besser zum Ausdruck gebracht würde, gern. dann bin ich dabei!

Und jetzt hab ich doch noch hier geschrieben!
Mal schauen wie es wird, sollte es ausarten bin ich wech!


----------



## HD4ever (3. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Ihr habt schon recht !
Ich bin auch kein (grundsätzlicher) C&R'ler und esse auch liebend gern lecker 
frische Fischfilets!
Die Vorgehensweise ALLES zurück zusetzen find ich auch nicht so toll und
naturverträglich noch weniger ....
ich finde das es aus Bestandsschutzgründen mit einem Mindest- als auch Obermaß + v*erstärkten Kontrollen* viel besser getan wäre !!!
d.h. Hechte / Zander ab z.B. 90/80cm wieder zurückzusetzen um die Population  
nicht zu stark zu dezimieren 
sollten sich dann halt nur mehr oder weniger alle dran halten - dann wäre der Ruf auch nicht so ruiniert..... aber das ist wohl halt immer das Problem  |uhoh:


----------



## Mumpitz (3. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Ich finde die C&R-Diskussion hier absolut überflüssig, da wir nicht über unsere heimischen Gesetze diskutieren sondern über die eines Nachbarlandes und diese sollten wir einfach akzeptieren oder uns dort fernhalten.
Das ist nicht ganz so radikal gemeint, wie es klingt, doch finde ich: wir bekommen die Diskussion im eigenen Land nicht auf einen Nenner, dann sollten wir uns aus den Angelegenheiten unserer Nachbarn auch raushalten.
Eine nette Lösung wäre es, finde ich, einen EU-Fischereischein für das Angeln von Ausländern im eigenen Land zu verlangen. Für diesen würden die jeweiligen landesspezifischen Gesetze und Vorschriften des beangelten Gewässers gelten.
Ich glaube, dann wären wir schon ein paar dieser Sorgen los. Schwarze Schaafe mag es genug geben, doch würde das den Eindruck schon etwas verbessern.
@Arno: Ich finde, Du siehst Dich hier unnötig betroffen. Keiner würde Dich zwingen in Holland zu angeln. Und von Deinen Vorrednern sind sicherlich nicht Leute gemeint, die Fische in Maßen für den eigenen Bedarf entnehmen, sondern wohl eher die, die Fische reißen, Reusen auslegen und so Unmengen an Tieren töten und/oder entnehmen.
Deine Einstellung klingt doch nach der gesunden Mitte. Ich bin auch für keine der radikalen Seiten (Massen entnehmen, totales C&R), kann aber mit den holländischen Bedingungen gut leben. Will ich z.B. Hecht, kann ich ihn ja auch in Deutschland angeln. Und selbst dann würde ich mich dumm fühlen, würde ich mehr als 2 entnehmen.
Möchte ich mehr, fahre ich wieder fischen, so hab ich wenigstens einen vernünftigen Grund für meine Fahrten (ist aber auch nur meine Meinung).
Mich stört viel mehr, daß gegen solche Leute, die entgegen aller Vernunft wirklich alles für den Fleischwolf mitnehmen, so wenig getan werden kann.

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## bernd noack (3. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

@arno---ja arno ich lebe nun schon 3 jahre in indonesien-sumatra und malaysia-hier gibt es nur kochtopfangler und die nehmen alles mit was fisch ist-selbst fisch in guppygroesse wird in oel gebacken und schmeckt sehr delikat-fischereigesetze fuer binnengewaesser-ausser fuer privatgewaesser und naturschutzgebiete gibt es keine und angelgebuehren sind unbekannt-trotzem sind alle gewaesser fischreich obwohl es keinerlei fangbeschraenkungen gibt-dass die sogenannte ueberfischung u.u keinen schaden fuer den fischbestand haben muss zeigt dieser etwas wissenschaftliche artikel http://www.fv-heilbronn.de/verein/pdf_dateien/Hege%20und%20des%20Tierschutz%20bei%20der%20Angelfischerei_Kurt%20Schreckenbach.pdf also angeln wir weiter fuer den kochtopf und das meine ich ernst-sonst waere angeln wirklich nur sinnlose tierquaelerei-massenfaenge von einzelnen personen wie evtl. an diesen kanal oder in norwegen muessen nicht sein---

#6 #h


----------



## SchwalmAngler (3. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Da kann ich mich nur Arno anschliessen. Ich verstehe irgendwie auch nicht so ganz warum ich jeden Fisch den ich fange wieder zurück setzen soll und ihn im Laden kaufen soll wenn ich mal einen Fisch essen möchte. 

 Man kann es treiben aber auch übertreiben.

 Wie aber Siff-Cop schrieb scheint es in Holland ja doch nicht so zu sein wie ich bisher dachte, das jeder Fisch wieder zurück gesetzt werden muss. Aber auf deren Gesetze haben wir hier sowieso keinen Einfluss. Auf jeden Fall scheinen die dort drüben ja den "goldenen Mittelweg" gefunden zu haben, denn dort sollen die Fischbestände ja sehr gut sein. Ich für mein Teil versuche in meinem Einzugsbereich für gute Fischbestände zu sorgen indem ich mich in meinen Vereinen entsprechend einsetze. In den Vereinsgewässern an denen ich angel kann ich auch mal mit ruhigem Gewissen einen Fisch entnehmen da dort - anhand der Fangbücher - auch ein entsprechender Besatz getätigt wird und somit jederzeit für gute Fischbestände gesorgt ist.

 Weiterhin darf man an den meissten Gewässern auch nicht alles mitnehmen da wir  an unseren Vereinsgewässern für einige Fischarten (die begehrtesten) ein Fanglimit haben.

 Trotzdem denke ich das wir Deutschen von den Holländern noch eniges lernen könnten zumindest was unsere Gesetzgebung bez. des zurück setzens betrifft.


----------



## angeltreff (3. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Mal zum Thema zurück. Ich habe das heute auch in der AngelBild gelesen. Was mich bei denen nervt, sind diese Pausalisierungen. Erst in der letzten Ausgabe so ein Rundumschlag wegen Vorfällen in Schweden. Jetzt das.

 Demnächst schalten die noch Anzeigen "Angler sind Schweine". Feine Zeitschrift.


----------



## arno (4. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Na was mich eigendlich immer dabei stört, ist der Begriff "Immer die Kochtopfangler"
Das wird mir viel zu pauschalisiert und gaaanz schnell heist es dann, da schon wieder einer!
Totales zurücksetzen, die haben doch nen Knall, da sollten die lieber das Angeln verbieten!


----------



## Palometta (4. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Tja, jetzt reagieren die Behörden auf das Verhalten der Inhaber deutscher Personalausweise und schwarzer Nummernschilder .

Schade für so manchen Petrijünger , aber ich habe volles Verständniss für diese Verordnung da ich die Raubfischaktionen so mancher unsere neudeutschen "Sportsfreunde" kenne.

Das soll nicht heißen das es unter deutschen Zuwanderern keine echten und umsichtigen Petrijünger gibt nur fallen die Anderen immer auf .

Palometta


----------



## naish (6. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Guten Morgen zusammen.


sagt mal wo ist der Twente Kanal eigentlich ????#c


----------



## Palometta (6. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*



			
				naish schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> 
> 
> sagt mal wo ist der Twente Kanal eigentlich ????#c



Der verläuft von Enschede über Hengelo nach Goor wobei ein Abzweig Richtung Almelo läuft.
Der Kanal war mal für seinen Fischreichtum bekannt . Leider wurde der Kanal mehrfach durch Einleitungen von Giftstoffen verunreinigt.
Es bleibt zu hoffen das durch die angesetzten Maßnahmen wieder der alte Fischbestand aufgebaut werden kann.
Natürlich muß man auch hoffen das keine weiteren Verunreinigungen stattfinden.

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## AnsitzAngler (6. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

JA ja der Tweente und die deutschen,

Ich als grenzbewohner und eingefleischter tweente-angler habe sowas schon vor einiger Zeit in Holland mitbekommen.
Was den Tweente angeht ist es für den Angler ansich sowieso gesünder den Fisch nicht mitzunehmen, aber
was mich ankotzt ist doch die Tatsache, das in Hengelo, Goor und überall , wo der Tweente herläuft, genügend Städte mit genügend Fischmärken angesiedelt sind.
Wenn die Herren Petrijünger also unbedingt 2 Kilo Zanderfilet wollen, dann sollen sie sich den dort kaufen, anstatt nen Zander mitzunehmen, der Kurz vor dem ablaichen ist.
Ich kann die Holländer gut verstehen.

Gruß mit erhobenem Zeigefinger,
Björn


----------



## Mac Gill (7. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Lese ich das Richtig -> du gehst angeln ->alle Zander zurück ins Wasser -> und auf dem Weg nach Hause kaufst du dir Zanderfilet auf dem Markt?

So weit geht es dann doch nicht bei mir!

Gruß mit dem Zeigefinger am Kopf kratz (keine Tip Bewegung!!)
Harald


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Also wenn ich nur noch alles zurücksetzten muss, ist das angeln für mich widersinnig geworden. 


Es geht doch um eine verantwortungsvolle Art und Weise bei der Mitnahme. 

Allerdings darf ich von meinem Bruder her, der am Rhein zur Fischereiaufsicht gehört, gerne bestätigen, dass diejenigen, die nach der Methode 3 kleine Aal ist eine große angeln, zu 75% mit ski und itsch im Namen aufwarten können.


----------



## arno (8. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Hab ich doch geahnt, das hier Schwachsinsäusserungen losgelassen werden!
Mal schauen , wer sich angesprochen fühlt!!!


----------



## Palometta (8. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich doch geahnt, das hier Schwachsinsäusserungen losgelassen werden!
> Mal schauen , wer sich angesprochen fühlt!!!


 #c  #c  #d  #d 

Ich würd' mal gerne wissen was du unter  Schwachsinsäusserungen  genau verstehst  #c 

Haste das auch ein wenig genauer  ;+ 

Palometta


----------



## arno (8. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

ZB: Ich als grenzbewohner und eingefleischter tweente-angler habe sowas schon vor einiger Zeit in Holland mitbekommen.
Was den Tweente angeht ist es für den Angler ansich sowieso gesünder den Fisch nicht mitzunehmen, aber
was mich ankotzt ist doch die Tatsache, das in Hengelo, Goor und überall , wo der Tweente herläuft, genügend Städte mit genügend Fischmärken angesiedelt sind.
Wenn die Herren Petrijünger also unbedingt 2 Kilo Zanderfilet wollen, dann sollen sie sich den dort kaufen, anstatt nen Zander mitzunehmen, der Kurz vor dem ablaichen ist.
Ich kann die Holländer gut verstehen.

Damit will ich die person nicht angreifen, aber er sollte sich erst mal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen und dan schreiben!
Aber auch ich lass ja manchmal Sch... ab!


----------



## Palometta (8. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

hi Arno .... ich wieder  :q 

Also ich denke mal das von dir zitierte Posting ist etwas unglücklich gewählt aber man kann duraus verstehen was gemeint ist.  
Ich denke mal weiter es kann auch sein das einige auf " meinen Zug " aufgespungen sind und wenn da hab ich mich auch nicht grade gewählt ausgedrückt. #t 

Allerdings wollte ich das auch gar nicht. :g 

Fakt ist aber das einige wenige immer wieder in den Niederlanden durch unsortliches Verhalten auffallen worunter wir alle leiden müssen.
Ich fische seid 1991 fast außschließlich in den Niederlanden und hab da auch schon so einiges miterlebt.
Deshalb finde ich es auch wichtig das wir jetzt hier ein Hollandforum haben und hoffe das sich bald einige Niederländische  Sportsfreunde hier anschließen den dann haben wir die Möglichkeit einen echten Dialog zu führen .
Und schwarze Schafe gehören ausgemustert    |motz: 

Gruß #h 
Palometta


----------



## the doctor (8. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Ich finde es sind nicht nur die Deutschen, welche sich so im Nachbarland aufführen.Jeder müsste wissen was ich  meineAber nicht falsch verstehen!!
Ich selber kenne diesen Kanal nicht, habe aber den Artikel gelesen....und dabei fiel es mir auf, das es an der Maas und Umgebung auch nicht anders ist!
Ich finde dieses Verhalten völlig daneben.
Sehr schlimm finde ich, das die Angelplätze total verwahrlost hinterlassen werden.....man sieht nur noch Müll.und das zieht wiederum Ratten an!
:v Zudem habe ich einige Angler beobachten können, wie sie ihre gefangenen Fische (Setzkecher voll) ohne zu töten in Plastiktüten füllten(3Aldi-Tüten)!!!
Deswegen braucht man sich auch nicht über diese vielen Einschränkungen zu wundern!
Mein Tip ist, ohne Fischerreischein, nicht mehr in Holland angeln zu dürfen....dies wird auch viele korreckte Angler treffen, aber wie soll man diese Naturverachtenden sonst bekämpfen?


----------



## arno (8. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Ja Sorry, da hab ich mich etwas im Ton vergriffen!

 Fakt ist aber das einige wenige immer wieder in den Niederlanden durch unsortliches Verhalten auffallen worunter wir alle leiden müssen.
Ich fische seid 1991 fast außschließlich in den Niederlanden und hab da auch schon so einiges miterlebt.
Deshalb finde ich es auch wichtig das wir jetzt hier ein Hollandforum haben und hoffe das sich bald einige Niederländische Sportsfreunde hier anschließen den dann haben wir die Möglichkeit einen echten Dialog zu führen .
Und schwarze Schafe gehören ausgemustert 

Das stimmt auch !


Ich finde es sind nicht nur die Deutschen, welche sich so im Nachbarland aufführen.Jeder müsste wissen was ich meineAber nicht falsch verstehen!!
Ich selber kenne diesen Kanal nicht, habe aber den Artikel gelesen....und dabei fiel es mir auf, das es an der Maas und Umgebung auch nicht anders ist!
Ich finde dieses Verhalten völlig daneben.
Sehr schlimm finde ich, das die Angelplätze total verwahrlost hinterlassen werden.....man sieht nur noch Müll.und das zieht wiederum Ratten an!
Zudem habe ich einige Angler beobachten können, wie sie ihre gefangenen Fische (Setzkecher voll) ohne zu töten in Plastiktüten füllten(3Aldi-Tüten)!!!
Deswegen braucht man sich auch nicht über diese vielen Einschränkungen zu wundern!
Mein Tip ist, ohne Fischerreischein, nicht mehr in Holland angeln zu dürfen....dies wird auch viele korreckte Angler treffen, aber wie soll man diese Naturverachtenden sonst bekämpfen?
__________________

Und das erst recht!


----------



## the doctor (9. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

In der Zeitung steht dann...es sind die Deutschen, welche so naturverachtend sind! Dies stimmt nicht ganz: es sind nur deutsche Nummernschilder!!!worunter sich mehrere Kulturen von Menschen verstecken.

Ich will aber hier nicht die Schuld auf andere schieben, aber sicherlich können mir doch viele von euch zustimmen....
Wer so etwas noch nicht Live gesehen hat, dem würde ich es auch nicht unbedingt raten.
An den meisten Stellen an Hollands Gewässer ist grösstenteils nur noch Müll aufzufinden...das fängt bei Autoreifen an und hört bei Zigarettenkippen auf
Ich habe schon so einiges enddeckt (z.b. kaputte Angelstühle, Regenschirme, Bierdosen, Fischskelette, Essensreste usw.
:v 
Aber nicht nur dies belastet Holland sehr, sondern auch das unsportliche Verhalten an diesen Gewässern.Das geht sogar in die Einstufung der Tierquälerei!


----------



## arno (9. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Na, den Müll werden dann die Deutschen da auch angekarrt haben!
Ein Niederländer macht ja kein Müll!


----------



## Wedaufischer (9. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Leute, mäßigt euch und bleibt doch sachlich. Es bringt absolut nichts, sich gegenseitig irgend etwas in die Schuhe oder sonstwohin zu schieben. Es hat doch im Prinzip jeder Recht.

Die Probleme, sofern es welche sind, sind nun mal da, und man/Frau wird damit leben müssen. Ob ich/du/er/sie/es es will oder nicht.

Ich habe weder den Artikel gelesen, noch kenne ich den Twente Kanal. Ich kenne abschnittsweise den Rhein, abschnittsweise den Nord Hollands Kanal, die abschnittsweise die Ruhr, abschnittsweise den Schager Kanal, abschnittsweise dies und das...

Es ist immer und überall das gleiche... deutsche Zigaretten(schachteln), holländische Angelmagazine..., mordende Horden mit bimmelden Angeln... Wenn die Behörden einschreiten, finde ich das gut, auch dann, wenn ich selbst dort nicht mehr angeln darf! In Holland greift die Polite wenigstens zu und zieht das ganze Angelzeugs ein, hier dreht z.B. die WSP einfach ab, die Marsmännchen kommen erst garnicht und eine Aufsicht habe ich letztmalig vor 5 Jahren gesehen!

Ich höre jetzt besser auf, da ich mich gerade  |rotwerden an meine Einleitung erinnert habe.


----------



## snofla (16. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

moin moin

hier gehts darum das wenn jemand scheisse baut alle drunter leiden müssen und das ist das schlimme daran!!


hier gehts nicht darum andere postings wiederzugeben,was nichts aber auch gar nix auf de hacken hat


so wie die lage ab nächstes jahr sein wird ist sie für uns alle die den twente beangeln beschissen.


----------



## Knispel (16. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Ich als Karpfenangler angle viel in Nord Holland. Als ich das erste mal dort war , wurde ich als Deutscher mit verachtung gestraft ( ist mitlerweile so 15 Jahre her ). Als ich meinen ersten Karpfen dort fing und zurücksetzte, war auf einmal das Eis gebrochen. Mittlerweile habe ich sehr viele Freunde dort, die sogar anrufen, wenn es in bestimmten Gewässern dort "brummt".


----------



## Knispel (16. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Und noch etwas, wenn ein Fisch zu groß erscheind, beruft Euch doch einfach auf § 17 Tierschutzgesetz ( der wird meistens vergessen ) : Wer ein irbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet, kann mit einer Strafe von bis zu 3 Jahren oder Geldstafe bestraft werden......


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

Äh, sorry, wenn ich Eure C&R Diskussion etwas verspätet störe.

Aber es war eigentlich noch nie Zulässig Fisch aus dem Twente mitzunehmen. Grund war die Hohe Belastung mit Schadstoffen. Bisher stand nur eine entsprechende Empfehlung auf dem Schein, aber nachdem Gerüchten zufolge vermehrt verseuchte Fische im Handel aufgetaucht sind, greifen die Holländer da jetzt ganz radikal durch. Gottseidank.
Damit ich auch in Zukunft ungiftigen Fisch anschliessend auf dem Markt kaufen kann. 
Eigentlich wird schon seit etwa 2 Jahren streng Kontrolliert. Normal wird man jedes Wochenende Kontrolliert, teils mehrfach und teils zu Unzeiten a la nachts um halb fünf. Und die Motorradstreifen sind verdammt schnell und Sachkundig.
Da sind eben noch Berufspolizisten am Werk und keine Feiglinge. Hab schon mehrmals Mitbekommen, das Geräte und Leute kassiert wurden.
Wenn die aber dann mitbekommen, dass man noch zu den althergebrachten Karpfenanglern gehört, die Zurücksetzen, nur 2 Ruten nutzen und den Müll mitnehmen, dann kann man sich auch Prima unterhalten und bekommt sogar Tipps.
Auf jeden Fall braucht man da nicht um sein Leben fürchten. Die Holländischen Kollegen tun was.  #6 

Was übrigens noch kommen soll 2005 ist das Verbot sich nachts am Wasser aufzuhalten als Nichtangler. Vermutlich um diverse Familienfeiern zu unterbinden wirds da in Zukunft noch eine "Aufenthaltserlaubnis" geben, die an die Vergunning geknüpft wird.
An Vielen anderen Gewässern in NL ist es jetzt schon verboten am Wasser nachts zu schlafen. Auch ne nette idee, als Nüchterner wacht man ja sofort auf. 
Anyway, ich traue den Holländischen Polizisten da Durchaus ein gesundes Mass an Sachkenntnis und entsprechendem Verhalten zu, viele Angeln selber, oder haben zumindestens Freunde oder Bekannte, die Fischen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Palometta (17. November 2004)

*AW: Twente Kanal/ab 2005 alle Fische zurücksetzten*

@Geraetefetischist

Ich glaub' das hat mit C&R weniger zu tun  |kopfkrat 

Eher danit das bei vielen von uns noch die Meinung vorherscht "nur ein Angler der Fisch mit nach Hause bringt ist ein  guter Angler "  #d 

Im übrigen kann ich dein Posting so unterschreiben .  |good: 


> .....Und die Motorradstreifen sind verdammt schnell und Sachkundig.
> Da sind eben noch Berufspolizisten am Werk und keine Feiglinge. Hab schon mehrmals Mitbekommen, das Geräte und Leute kassiert wurden.
> Wenn die aber dann mitbekommen, dass man noch zu den althergebrachten Karpfenanglern gehört, die Zurücksetzen, nur 2 Ruten nutzen und den Müll mitnehmen, dann kann man sich auch Prima unterhalten und bekommt sogar Tipps.
> Auf jeden Fall braucht man da nicht um sein Leben fürchten. Die Holländischen Kollegen tun was....



Da sollten sich unsere Staatsdiener mal " 'ne Scheibe abschneiden " #y 

Und auch die Erfahrung von Knispel kann ich nur bestätigen #6

Gruß 
Palometta


----------

